# 52 Weeks of Nikola Valiant



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Aaahh.....he looks all poodle to me. I remember you weren't sure. Is he eating well? He doesn't look particularly thin in his picture. 

Thanks for sharing him! He probably doesn't know what to do when he's in a house, but rest assured, he'll figure it out.  How are your other dogs taking to him?


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> Aaahh.....he looks all poodle to me. I remember you weren't sure. Is he eating well? He doesn't look particularly thin in his picture.
> 
> Thanks for sharing him! He probably doesn't know what to do when he's in a house, but rest assured, he'll figure it out.  How are your other dogs taking to him?


 I think he's all poodle too (yay!) He was kinda freaked out by certain things in the house like the tv and opening doors but he has warmed up to everything pretty quickly. 

Vixen, my spoo/cc mix LOVES him. Little Vlora is warming up to him but she is still a bit shy for now. Vernon doesn't mind him but doesn't want to cuddle just yet. Sherlock sleeps with him and he, Nikola, and Vixen actually played today. NV and Vixen have played quite a bit but old man Sherlock isn't much of a player, until today anyway. I think he didn't want to be left out.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Oh and he eats REALLY well although he still feels very thin to me, especially for a puppy. He has a nice tummy, but his spine and ribs aren't under any fat, they are very pronounced.

Here are three videos I took yesterday. Please excuse the messy yard, it's a work in progress for sure.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

OMG! Vixen, NV is so cute! He could do an episode of Too Cute all by himself! lol


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Ten weeks old today! 














































He is an absolute doll. He is still doing really well with potty training, lets me clip his toes and even paint them, lol.










He is still doing well with clippers on his face, but I still am a bit nervous because he doesn't sit still like Vixen and Vernon. He doesn't fight the clippers, he is just an active puppy who likes to see everything going on. He sleeps from 11pm-6:40am which makes me happy. He still fusses in his crate when we're gone, but I'm hoping he'll get over that with time. 

All of my other dogs accept him and put up with his puppy behavior. Thankfully they do let him know when he gets too wild and he listens. He is definitely a snow dog and gets so excited to romp in the snow and eats it constantly, always ending up with a bunch on his nose. We have snow for a day or two then it melts then it snows, it's been such odd weather here.


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

He is SOOO beautiful!!! Portia loves the snow and being outside too which was really weird getting used to, after having cresties that only "do" warm and sunny... Lol

I think feeling the ribs is normal at that age - Portia was the same way but has started filling out (now 6 months old)...

Anyways - I love nv - he's beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

!!! He is so, so cute and he REALLY reminds me of Wade. A little bit of mischief mixed in with the sweetness. And he is super fluffy just like Wade. 

Very excited to keep track of your photos


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Our pup is 11 weeks old today. He is getting so big! He is 10.3lbs.




























I figure I should update you all the fact that we have inadvertently changed his name to Misha. I love the name Nikola Valiant but for some reason had a hard time calling him Nikola without effort and my youngest started calling him Misha and the rest of us found ourselves calling him the same without intending to and it kind of stuck. His name is still Nikola Valiant I guess, but his "call" name is Misha. If he was registered it would be anyway. Misha just fits him and he comes to it rather than to Nikola Valiant. 










Misha learned sit really reliably this week and knows that if he wants a treat he better not jump around but has to sit nicely. He had a dr apt this week and got his 2nd puppy shot and had a bit of a vaccine reaction. His face swelled up on one side but benadryl took care of it and now we know to be extra careful about vaccination reactions. 
this photo shows some of the swelling:









He is a very headstrong guy but I think that may be because he is so very smart. He is going to test all his boundaries as he grows I believe and already didn't want to listen to anyone but me and would vocalize and squirm when my older two kids would go to pick him up but they ignored it and he has stopped. He is gentle and respectful to my youngest son and my 3yr old nephew and even listens to them, but he tested my 12 and 14 year olds. I can't figure out why. I am already having to work on his recall as he tends to run away from us when he knows it's time to come inside so I'm having to nip that in the bud. He is certainly no valcro Chinese crested, lol. 

He is doing fantastic with leash training and is mostly reliable with potty training, although he's only 11 weeks so I know it will be a while before I can trust that 100%.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

[/IMG]



























Here is a video of him taken yesterday. Watch for his crazy leap at about 7 seconds in. He thinks he is a pegasus apparently.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Yay for another Misha! 

He is such a handsome little boy! He and Reiki are about the same size, from what I can tell, or Misha might be a little taller, but he is also a few weeks older. Have you tried estimating how big he'll end up with the growth chart yet? It's fun!

And I love his Perry the Platypus tag; where in the world did you find something like that?!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

Mom-n-Reiki said:


> Yay for another Misha!
> 
> He is such a handsome little boy! He and Reiki are about the same size, from what I can tell, or Misha might be a little taller, but he is also a few weeks older. Have you tried estimating how big he'll end up with the growth chart yet? It's fun!
> 
> And I love his Perry the Platypus tag; where in the world did you find something like that?!


 I don't know how tall he is, but I'll measure later today. I have a hard time with that chart, but I think he will be somewhere between 30 & 40 lbs if I'm doing it right. What about Reiki?


I got the Perry tag at petco believe it or not. My kids are huge phineas and ferb fans.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*week 12*

Here is our 12 week old, 14 lb Misha (changed from Nikola). He has doubled his weight in 1 month. He is still scrawny as ever though, lol.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*12 weeks old (part 2)*




























who pees like this? lol









bath time









If looks could kill!


















meeting new friends


















Misha had a good week. His sit is now pretty much 100% and his down is about 70%. His potty training has gone backwards a bit, but that's my fault as I don't always understand his signals. He tries really hard to go only outside though. He is such an energetic, curious and social guy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE the pic of the Great Dane/Grey hound (?) kissing him!!!!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*13 Weeks old.*

That lovely face.


















He has a fascination with sticks of all kinds.




































getting a message


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*Misha 13 weeks (pt 2)*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Misha has the most gorgeous eyes! The pics of your son brought back memories of my own son, as he also had very long hair and people would say "What a pretty little girl" even when he was in coveralls! When he went to Kindergarten he begged me to cut his hair and although I did it, I was sooo sad! He is now 39 and is very GQ!!! Never a hair out place Hahaha!


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*Misha, 14 weeks old*

Misha is 14 weeks and 18 lbs now. Here are a few photos of us hiking:


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*16 and 15 weeks*

I apparently missed a week somehow. Misha is now 16 weeks and 20lbs. He started puppy classes this Sunday and did really well for a while and then just decided that it was time to play. It was an hour long so I think that's fairly understandable. He is a bit ahead of the other dogs as far as heeling, sit and down, however his impulse control is going to take some work. He is great until food is involved because he sits for food but if he thinks I am being too slow he jumps up and down in place and then sits again. He is a big clown. 

Here are some photos from week 15 (to make up for my oops):























































meeting a 3 day old lamb. The only thing he was interested in was what it was eating.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*photos from weeks 16 (part 1)*

I finally got sick of the face fuzz and shaved it off, closer than anyone has done before and I think he looks beautiful. Naturally I'm a bit biased of course. He suddenly looks so grown up. 





























Here he is with Sherlock. They were the same size not that long ago.









I still need to practice with clippers obviously. 




































His Elvis impression.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

*week 16 (part 2)*





































After class on Sunday














































Misha is such a ball dog.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! He's growing so big! I really like his face clean shaven, it makes his beautiful eyes show up better!


----------

